# Treasure Trove Of Mk II Vipers Detail Pics



## idMonster (Jun 18, 2003)

*Treasure Trove Of Mk II Viper Detail Pics*

My apologies if this link has been posted before.

This appears to be pictures of Starbuck's full scale Viper at the BSG auction. The photographer has covered the subject from almost evey possible angle. The photos are available in a range of sizes from 75 x 75 to 3072 x 2048. 

You can find them here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/aharvey2k/sets/72157617943480788/

Gordon


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Thanks,those are great.


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

I said this before about another shot of the cockpit. I don't think the lighted "Viper" cockpit (the one that looks like it has WAY too many buttons) is a Viper cockpit. It's the Blackbird's cockpit. The Viper cockpit has much fewer buttons and lights, and the DRADIS console is a completely different shape, as is the control stick.

Man there are some great shots there, though. I would have loved to get my hands on some of those items.
Interesting notes about the Viper cockpit:
-The airspeed indicator only goes up to 180 knots. I figured the Viper was faster than that. 
-How does an artificial horizon work in space? 
-Or a bank indicator?
-I also noticed that there's no altimeter. Again, that would seem silly in space. 
(yes, I know the "official" explanation is that they're only used for atmospheric flight, it just struck me as funny.)


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Kevin,
IIRC, they did build a separate, more complicated Viper cockpit "set" that had more controls than the full sized mockup. it was for ease of filming


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

Well, I'm on vacation next week. Looks like I'm going to have to find some in-cockpit screenshots.

EDIT: Ahh, okay. After perusing some screenshots, I realized that there are about 5 different "canon" cockpits for a Viper Mk II. The "too many lights" one (the Ship of Lights? hee hee) is a Viper 'pit for real closeups, and when it needs to look "busy." they also used it for the Blackbird's cockpit. The best explanation I can think of is that they upgraded the avionics as the seasons went on. The Big DRADIS screen goes from a horizontal format to a more vertical screen, the panels get lots more buttons, etc. They also replaced some of the steam gauge instruments with electronic displays. So making a "correct" model of the Moebius Viper cockpit either got much easier, if you're not a huge stickler for exact details, or much harder, if you are.


----------



## idMonster (Jun 18, 2003)

Also some good coverage of the full-scale Blackbird:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/aharvey2k/sets/72157617843056239/


----------



## CMANavy (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi first time poster! I am on here just for this model (I'm going to build two) as I am a huge BSG fan.

Anyway to do a 100% correct Mk II cockpit then you need to build it what you see in the full size Hero Viper (there is a second "Stunt" Viper that is blank on the inside). The light up cockpit show is the the filming cockpit and it can be configured to the Mk II or Mk VII and Blackbird. The real Blackbird only has a chair inside it, no displays or joystick. 

I was at both the BSG auction and helped build the Blackbird and Raider (not so much on the Viper mkII). But I have been inside and out of all the ships so if you have any questions ask away. God help us if they do a Raptor....


----------



## CMANavy (Apr 17, 2010)

RedHeadKevin said:


> EDIT: Ahh, okay. After perusing some screenshots, I realized that there are about 5 different "canon" cockpits for a Viper Mk II. The "too many lights" one (the Ship of Lights? hee hee) is a Viper 'pit for real closeups, and when it needs to look "busy." they also used it for the Blackbird's cockpit. The best explanation I can think of is that they upgraded the avionics as the seasons went on. The Big DRADIS screen goes from a horizontal format to a more vertical screen, the panels get lots more buttons, etc. They also replaced some of the steam gauge instruments with electronic displays. So making a "correct" model of the Moebius Viper cockpit either got much easier, if you're not a huge stickler for exact details, or much harder, if you are.


See my above post about the Cockpits. As for the DRADIS you see in the cockpit, that is a screen saver that we hooked up to the monitor so it would display something instead of being blank (we hooked up the Mk II the same way). None of the CGI programs went with any of the props unfortunatly.


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

so this is the "correct, accurate Viper cockpit?"









instead of this?









If so, then damn. There's a lot of work to be done in Moebius's cockpit. Good news for you Fiber-optic "I'm gonna light everything" people.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Are the seats silver in colour .. or are my eyes deceiving me?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

ryoga said:


> Are the seats silver in colour .. or are my eyes deceiving me?


From what I've seen, the seats are black leather (or a leather-like material); they sometimes photograph with a silverish tone because of the semi-glossy surface finish.


----------



## CMANavy (Apr 17, 2010)

The bottom one is the "correct" one. The seats are black leather, not silver there is alot of light on the ship.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

I was wondering what colour the cockpit seat, panels and tub were! Call me blind... but I could NOT find any colour references for the Mk II model cockpit in the instructions?!? If there is.... please enlighten me!


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

The gray is gunship gray FS36118, the black is black, and the gloss black is gloss black.


----------

